# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  അസ്തമയം

## xeon

വിറയാർന്ന കൈ വിരലുകളാൽ കുപ്പായത്തിൻറെ ബട്ടണുകൾ ഒന്നായി അഴിക്കുംബോളും ആ മനുഷ്യന്റെ കണ്ണുകളിൽ നിരാശയുടെ നിഴലാട്ടങ്ങൾ നിറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.മക്കൾക്ക്* കരുതി വെച്ച പലഹാര  പൊതി അവരെ എല്പ്പിക്കുബോളും അയാൾ ചിരിച്ചില്ല. പതിവുപോലെ മകളുടെ കയ്യിൽ  നിന്നും ഒരു ചില്ല് ഗ്ലാസ്* നിറയെ ചൂടേറിയ ചായയും കുടിച്ച് ആ മനുഷ്യൻ കുളിമുറിയിലേക്ക് നടന്നകന്നു.   നാളെ പൂട്ടുന്ന അനേകം മധ്യശാലകളിൽ ഒന്നിൽ നുരഞ്ഞു പൊങ്ങുന്ന ലഹരിയിൽ മനുഷ്യർ വലിച്ചെറിഞ്ഞ നാണയ തുട്ടുകളുടെ കിലുക്കം ഇനിയില്ല. മാസ തുടക്കത്തിൽ ആയിരം പ്രതീക്ഷകളും ആശകളും നിറച്ച സംഭാല ദിവസം ഇനിയില്ല. കുട്ടികളുടെ വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം, ഭാര്യയുടെ വീട്ടവസ്യങ്ങൾ, അച്ഛനമ്മമാരുടെ മരുന്ന് ചിലവുകൾ .. ഇനി അവയൊന്നും കൂട്ടി കിഴിക്കുവാൻ രാഘവനില്ല. തണുത്ത വെള്ളം അരിച്ചിറങ്ങിയ ആ ഷവറിൻ ചുവട്ടില ആ ശരീരം ഉറങ്ങുവാൻ തുടങ്ങിയിരുന്നു .


അപ്പോളും മാധ്യമങ്ങൾ ചർച്ചകളിൽ മുഴുകി. രാഷ്ട്രീയത്തിന്റെ കാപട്യ മുഖംമൂടികൾ തമ്മിൽ പോരടിച്ചു.  തിരക്ക് പിടിച്ച ആ  ചർച്ചകൾ അന്ന് രാഘവൻ കേട്ടില്ല.

----------


## maryland

:Thinking:

----------


## ACME

> 


Bar jeevanakaran/bar aashrayichu kazhiyunna oraL

----------


## ACME

@xeon nannayittund  :Good:

----------


## KARNAN

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## maryland

> Bar jeevanakaran/bar aashrayichu kazhiyunna oraL


appol ithu CK Raghavan allalle.. :Raman:

----------


## xeon

> 


thaadi churandiyaal budhi jeevi aakilla. athinu ente koottu oosanthaadi venam... kannada vekkanam

----------


## xeon

> appol ithu CK Raghavan allalle..


CK raghavan jayililalnu he

----------


## nanma

കുളിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരുന്നപ്പോൾ തന്റെ കൈകളിൽ അയാൾ നോക്കി ...ചുവപ്പ് നിറം..മണത്തു നോക്കിയാ അയാൾ ഞെട്ടിപൊയ് രെക്തത്തിന്റെ ഗന്ധം...ഒരുപാടു മനുഷ്യ രേക്തതിന്റെ ഗന്ധം ...താൻ ഈ കൈകൾ കൊണ്ട് പകർന്നു കൊടുത്ത ലഹരി എത്രയോ നിരപരാധികളുടെ ദാരുണ അന്ത്യത്തിനു കാരണമായിട്ടുണ്ടാവും എത്രയോ വീട്ടമ്മമാരുടെ കണ്ണീർ പൊതിഞ്ഞ ശാപം ....
അന്നു തന്നെ അയാൾ പട്ടണത്തിൽ പൊയ് ഒരു തൂമ്പ വാങ്ങി ....പിറ്റേന്ന് രാവിലെ തന്നെ അയാൾ അതും ആയിട്ടു മണ്ണിലേക്ക് ഇറങ്ങി ...അന്ന് വൈകിട്ട്  കുട്ടികള്ക്ക് കൊണ്ട് വന്ന പലഹാര പൊതിയിൽ അയാളുടെ വിയര്പ്പിന്റെ ഗന്ധം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു...വര്ഷങ്ങള്ക്ക് ശേഷം അയാൾ ഉറങ്ങി...സംതൃപ്തനായി മനസമാദാനതോടെ

----------


## xeon

> കുളിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരുന്നപ്പോൾ തന്റെ കൈകളിൽ അയാൾ നോക്കി ...ചുവപ്പ് നിറം..മണത്തു നോക്കിയാ അയാൾ ഞെട്ടിപൊയ് രെക്തത്തിന്റെ ഗന്ധം...ഒരുപാടു മനുഷ്യ രേക്തതിന്റെ ഗന്ധം ...താൻ ഈ കൈകൾ കൊണ്ട് പകർന്നു കൊടുത്ത ലഹരി എത്രയോ നിരപരാധികളുടെ ദാരുണ അന്ത്യത്തിനു കാരണമായിട്ടുണ്ടാവും എത്രയോ വീട്ടമ്മമാരുടെ കണ്ണീർ പൊതിഞ്ഞ ശാപം ....
> അന്നു തന്നെ അയാൾ പട്ടണത്തിൽ പൊയ് ഒരു തൂമ്പ വാങ്ങി ....പിറ്റേന്ന് രാവിലെ തന്നെ അയാൾ അതും ആയിട്ടു മണ്ണിലേക്ക് ഇറങ്ങി ...അന്ന് വൈകിട്ട്  കുട്ടികള്ക്ക് കൊണ്ട് വന്ന പലഹാര പൊതിയിൽ അയാളുടെ വിയര്പ്പിന്റെ ഗന്ധം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു...വര്ഷങ്ങള്ക്ക് ശേഷം അയാൾ ഉറങ്ങി...സംതൃപ്തനായി മനസമാദാനതോടെ


mingal oru vattananlle.. ???    @maryland

----------


## maryland

> mingal oru vattananlle.. ???    @maryland


enthinaa enne mention cheythathu..?  :Raman:

----------


## xeon

> enthinaa enne mention cheythathu..?


innale enikku koottu pidichu thannathu ee budhi jeeviye alle?

----------


## maryland

> innale enikku koottu pidichu thannathu ee budhi jeeviye alle?


 :Maxim: 
I am the sorry.. :Sorry:

----------


## xeon

> I am the sorry..


sorrykku munne  the kaaram paadilla

----------


## Spunky

> വിറയാർന്ന കൈ വിരലുകളാൽ കുപ്പായത്തിൻറെ ബട്ടണുകൾ ഒന്നായി അഴിക്കുംബോളും ആ മനുഷ്യന്റെ കണ്ണുകളിൽ നിരാശയുടെ നിഴലാട്ടങ്ങൾ നിറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.മക്കൾക്ക്* കരുതി വെച്ച പലഹാര  പൊതി അവരെ എല്പ്പിക്കുബോളും അയാൾ ചിരിച്ചില്ല. പതിവുപോലെ മകളുടെ കയ്യിൽ  നിന്നും ഒരു ചില്ല് ഗ്ലാസ്* നിറയെ ചൂടേറിയ ചായയും കുടിച്ച് ആ മനുഷ്യൻ കുളിമുറിയിലേക്ക് നടന്നകന്നു.   നാളെ പൂട്ടുന്ന അനേകം മധ്യശാലകളിൽ ഒന്നിൽ നുരഞ്ഞു പൊങ്ങുന്ന ലഹരിയിൽ മനുഷ്യർ വലിച്ചെറിഞ്ഞ നാണയ തുട്ടുകളുടെ കിലുക്കം ഇനിയില്ല. മാസ തുടക്കത്തിൽ ആയിരം പ്രതീക്ഷകളും ആശകളും നിറച്ച സംഭാല ദിവസം ഇനിയില്ല. കുട്ടികളുടെ വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം, ഭാര്യയുടെ വീട്ടവസ്യങ്ങൾ, അച്ഛനമ്മമാരുടെ മരുന്ന് ചിലവുകൾ .. ഇനി അവയൊന്നും കൂട്ടി കിഴിക്കുവാൻ രാഘവനില്ല. തണുത്ത വെള്ളം അരിച്ചിറങ്ങിയ ആ ഷവറിൻ ചുവട്ടില ആ ശരീരം ഉറങ്ങുവാൻ തുടങ്ങിയിരുന്നു .
> 
> 
> അപ്പോളും മാധ്യമങ്ങൾ ചർച്ചകളിൽ മുഴുകി. രാഷ്ട്രീയത്തിന്റെ കാപട്യ മുഖംമൂടികൾ തമ്മിൽ പോരടിച്ചു.  തിരക്ക് പിടിച്ച ആ  ചർച്ചകൾ അന്ന് രാഘവൻ കേട്ടില്ല.


Kollamm  :Good:   :Good:

----------


## maryland

> sorrykku munne  the kaaram paadilla


enkil pinnil vekkaam...
I am sorry the... :Clap:

----------


## nanma

> mingal oru vattananlle.. ???    @maryland


vattu namukku marachu veykkam...pakshe ennalum athu illathavunnillalo...:C.K.Ragavan: :Adhupinne:

----------

